# Recorrido por Miraflores II, Agosto 2006



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Aquí algunas fotos de diversas zonas de Miraflores. Las tomé en varias oportunidades.









Caminando por la avenida Comandante Espinar



























La archiconocida Pardo


















La Casa Blanca de Pardo









Torre ex Banco Nuevo Mundo









Calle Bonilla









Renovación urbana en Miraflores...la que el centro del distrito pedía a gritos.


















Calle La Esperanza, segunda avenida en ser remodelada. La tercera: La Paz.









Avenida La Paz, una de las más tradicionales de Miraflores, próxima a ser remodelada.




































Pasaje El Suche













































Modernidad en los malecones




































Parque Raimondi



























Futuro Parque de Los Niños, en el Parque Isac Rabin



























Adios tan recordada casona...


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

excelentes fotos !!! 

me gustaron mas el ¨looking up¨ del banco Nuevo Mundo y la toma de ese residencial nuevo mirando hacia arriba tambien !


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Es un recorrido por varios rincones de Miraflores, eso sí, sobre los edificios que se vana construir...deberían hacerlos más altos, cuando se bajen todas las casas ya no va a haber forma de construir más altos a menos que empiecen a tirarse abajo los edificios antiguos


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

J Block said:


>



NO!!!! la profesora Tumi hablando por teléfono!!! no hay nada peor que cruzarse con un profe en plenas vacaciones vacacioneshno:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Juan1912 said:


> NO!!!! la profesora Tumi hablando por teléfono!!! no hay nada peor que cruzarse con un profe en plenas vacaciones vacacioneshno:


Ajá! Esa es la que no hizo NADA para ayudarme...maldita. :bash:


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Están bravazas tu fotos, y ese parque de los niños está muy chevere


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Cada vez mas impresionada por las fotos que pones amigo mio, sobre todo porque sacas lo mas tradicional de los barrios limeños.

Seguro nunca fuiste por Jesùs María verdad????? 

Gracias por el thread, està como lo màximo!!!


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Muy buenas fotos ,, !


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Muy buenas fotos para una muy buena zona!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Excelente como siempre, miraflores cada dia mejor jejejeje


----------



## Alejo85 (Dec 20, 2005)

despues de varias lunas vuelvo a escribir sera que estaba media mala la pag .... miraflores esta bien bonito no?


----------



## REYDARKO (May 11, 2006)

se ve imponente ese distrito de lima..lo que mas me gusta de los distritos limeños es que en muchos de ellos exite una zona comercial..es decir paresen miniciudades dentro de la gran ciudad... 
Una acotaciòn...no me parese nada bueno esos tremendos letreros publicitarios sobre los edificios ...mata la estètica urbana de algunas zonas....el mismo problema pasa acà en Chile....no se si estan de acuerdo...pero a mi ,....no me gusta....


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

:bow::bow::bow: las palabras sobran kay:


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Buenísimas fotos. 
Qué cosa hace el hyundai de la primera foto encima de la vereda!!!


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

Excelente recorrido. Graciaxxxx


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bonitas fotos y bonito recorrido, antes yo andaba todos los días por la avenida la paz y calles aledañas, que bien que la esten renovando.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Bonitas fotos Jota, gracias por mostrarlas.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Gracias por los comentarios!

Vane, en Julio próximo recorremos Jésus María.


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

espectaculares las fotos. en Perú los edificios de departasmentos son bastante vanguardistas.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Ahí hay fotos de nuestra super divertida caminata? Estuvo mostro, verdad Claudia? 

Cheeres las pics


----------



## -Luis123 (Aug 2, 2006)

Buenas fotos J Block.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Gracias por los comentarios.


----------



## freddiewa (Apr 9, 2006)

Buenas las fotos, solo que el primer edificio no era del banco del nuevo mundo, es un edificio de oficinas y un hotel... lo otro es que he quedado decepcionado de las calles remodeladas... habian dicho que nada de cables y estan todos igualitos ahi... malogran toda la vista... Muy buenas fotos igual
Saludos


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

freddiewa said:


> Buenas las fotos, solo que el primer edificio no era del banco del nuevo mundo, es un edificio de oficinas y un hotel... lo otro es que he quedado decepcionado de las calles remodeladas... habian dicho que nada de cables y estan todos igualitos ahi... malogran toda la vista... Muy buenas fotos igual
> Saludos


Si era el Banco Nuevo Mundo, había una agencia de ese banco en el primer piso y unas cuantas oficinas en los pisos superiores. El Del Pilar Apart Hotel queda en otro edificio atras del edificio redondo.


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

J Block said:


> Aquí algunas fotos de diversas zonas de Miraflores. Las tomé en varias oportunidades.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



buenasas tus fotos J Block!! kay:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Gracias Lucuma!


----------

